# What is the best paint in the world?



## Majid (Jan 31, 2009)

What is the best paint in the world?


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Define "best"...:laughing:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

If you believe this kind of stuff


http://www.consumersearch.com/interior-paint:whistling2:


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> What is the best paint in the world?


Ayuh,.. That would be the 1 Best suited to your particular *Application*....


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

The guy behind the counter at HD told me BEHR was.


----------



## DecksEtc (Feb 8, 2005)

jerryh3 said:


> The guy behind the counter at HD told me BEHR was.


Of course he did :whistling2:

Benjamin Moore and SW are two of the best for interior.


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

I get excellent results with dollar store paint.


Just kidding


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

The best is only available from Industrial Suppliers. But for home owners painting a wall I would say C2 is the best out there right now.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

Actually, the best paints in the world are probably those used to paint commercial airplanes.

Those paints have to be VERY colourfast, they can't fade from exposure to UV light from the Sun, and above the clouds where most planes spend much of their time, there isn't a lot of shade.

They have to tolerate rapid changes in temperature, like on a flight from Washington, up to 30,000 feet where it's -35 deg. F, land in Honolulu where it's 90 deg. F and not crack or peel.

And, they have to adhere well to the substrate. I don't know of any house paint that would stay stuck to the walls inside a wind tunnel at 700 mph air speed.

Automotive spray paints will cost from $150 to $400 for a quart, and I expect the paints they use on airplanes are at least that much.

Now you know why they use different binders, pigments and additives in house paints to keep the price down to $35 per gallon.


----------



## mbowers (Jan 31, 2009)

It all depends on what you are looking for! That is a broad question.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Majid said:


> What is the best paint in the world?


There is none
The Best Paint depends on your application, financial, quality, availability, and idiosyncratic technique requirements and desires

If one paint met everyone's needs, soon (ie: by now) there would be no others


----------



## mjarema414 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Behr*

I've never had a problem with Behr. I used it in every room in my house with the exception of the kitchen. I actually like the Behr semi-gloss for trim better than the SW cashmere. Plus it's about 10-15 dollars cheaper. I think it's pretty decent paint regardless of what some contractors may think.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

mjarema414 said:


> I've never had a problem with Behr. I used it in every room in my house with the exception of the kitchen. I actually like the Behr semi-gloss for trim better than the SW cashmere. Plus it's about 10-15 dollars cheaper. I think it's pretty decent paint regardless of what some contractors may think.


One and one person only. You must not understand what makes a quality paint. Do not post when you have no idea as to what you are talking about. This is one of the worst paints on the market.:furious:
Just to learn by trial by some C2 and make a comparison to your Behr. One coat. Scrub clean after drying to test durability. Then appreciate a real paint quality.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

ship paint, military grade. 

DM


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> ship paint, military grade.
> 
> DM


you didn't even finish siding your house and you have time to paint ships?:laughing:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

someone's gotta do it...... 
siding will go on this year over the finished sides....coulda SWORE i had an inside corner piece with the 5 other outsides... can't find that piece ANYwhere! did you use it for something and forget to tell me?

DM


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> someone's gotta do it......
> siding will go on this year over the finished sides....coulda SWORE i had an inside corner piece with the 5 other outsides... can't find that piece ANYwhere! did you use it for something and forget to tell me?
> 
> DM


Had to stir my Behr paint with something didn't I? You could use two back-to-back j-Beads.


----------



## mjarema414 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Behr*



Bob Mariani said:


> One and one person only. You must not understand what makes a quality paint. Do not post when you have no idea as to what you are talking about. This is one of the worst paints on the market.:furious:
> Just to learn by trial by some C2 and make a comparison to your Behr. One coat. Scrub clean after drying to test durability. Then appreciate a real paint quality.


Well sorry about that..Sorry you're offended and took it so personally. You must really be into paint Bob. I didn't know there were paint diva's in this forum. I was just posting my experience...I just put Behr on my walls and it looks and seems to be holding up well. What is C2? Sorry I don't know and you can make a smart comment if you'd like. I could care less. :thumbsup:


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

The best paint, imho, would have to be the Dow Corning stuff made for NASA....withstands re-entry. 'Course, we'd probably all have to sell our homes and pool our assets to buy a gallon of it


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

The best paint choice depends on personal experiences. each individual has a different product views .


Dana


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

I kinda like the stuff the cavemen used. A lot of it is still there today. 10,000 year warranty. :thumbup:


----------



## jakent (Jun 10, 2012)

*paint*



Majid said:


> What is the best paint in the world?


 i like olympic paint for certain things:laughing:


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

I like the paint *I* don't have to pay for.


----------



## Paint Guru (Jun 22, 2012)

The best architectural paint in the world is Fine Paints Of Europe. They use no fillers or extenders and the very best pigments.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

jakent said:


> i like olympic paint for certain things:laughing:


 
dog house?:whistling2:


----------



## Emthestrange (Jun 15, 2012)

Since my knowledge of paint quality pretty much ends at "Ooooooh, pretty colors!" I'm kind of glad to see this thread since I'm trying to learn more. Is Valspar a low quality interior paint? If I can afford it, would it be wiser to switch to Sherwin Williams or Benjamin Moore?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Emthestrange said:


> Since my knowledge of paint quality pretty much ends at "Ooooooh, pretty colors!" I'm kind of glad to see this thread since I'm trying to learn more. Is Valspar a low quality interior paint?:yes: If I can afford it, would it be wiser to switch to Sherwin Williams or Benjamin Moore?[:yes:/quote]
> 
> 
> yes and yes, basically any real paint store is better quality than any big box paint.
> Let the rock throwing begin:laughing:


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

for me the best quality best price paint for interiors i prefer the dulux diamond paint. my work gets the international discount we get a gallon of it for around $20 unlike regular joe at $55 plus tax here.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Kind of a ridiculous question- because nothing is defined. What might be the best for walls will not be the best for trim. And what if your painting watertowers? see... The painting world is very large.

And are you looking for quality to price- or just quality? What is the definition of "best"

Someone recently said that consumer reports rated Strohs beer as the best- and here in the Mpls Metro area I can easily name 5 local brewers that can blow that off the map. For example..


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

Very Opened question. Now if the OP asked what Paint would be best to use on say Cement siding or on new drywall I can give a few paints that I enjoy using.
From my own humble opinion. These companies make the best paint.
1 Sherwin Williams
2. Kelly-Moore 
3. Parker Paints
4 Rodda Paints
5. Benjamin Moore
Those are the companies that I like that are brand name
Off lable paints I enjoy are
Pratt & Lambert "made by Sherwin Williams"
Do it best paint " made by Sherwin Williams"

Paints that are pure junk and are only called paint because it comes in a can ad has color. Glidien paint, Color time paints from Wal-mart Kilz paint. Any Paint and primer in one paint. Paints from a big box store like Bher paint.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

This is a simple one. The best paint in the world is the one that does the job you expect it to do for a fair price.

DM


----------

